# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  pacman frog has impaction

## milanie

My frog hasnot pooped for two weeks. There is hard lump  on his right belly. I gave him bath three days in a row. I saw brown thing coming out of him during bath and he was trying to poop. But it seems hard for him. I picked him out of water. He just stopped doing poop action. Does it mean he has problem to excrete the stool? Does bath help in this situation? Or I need to try mineral oil?

----------


## Paul

Hi Milanie, 

Unfortunately for you I am no Pacman Expert. _HOWEVER!_ I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night so I will offer you some advice  :Smile: 


1. Draw a warm bath (no deeper than your poor impacted froggies chin) and put a few drops of honey in the water. Let him soak for 20mins.

2. Then Draw him a warm bath without the sweet honey and gently massage his sides to help loosen his blockage up.

Please be sure to use DeChlorinated  tap water for both baths and your froggy will love you more for it  :Smile: 



Also if you could be a dear and follow the below instructions to provide us with more information on your frog and enclosure we will do what we can to help ensure this doesn't happen again soon.

cut and paste the questions below into a new reply. 
- try to answer as many questions as possible. 
- if you do not know an answer to a question say "I don't know" rather than leaving it blank.

QUESTIONS

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
2----please include a photo of the frog 
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
8----what is the typical humidity level
9----what temperature is maintained
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
17---have you found poop lately
18---how often is the frog fed
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
27---how long have you owned the frog
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet

I will run and try to find an expert. Having those questions answered will make it all the easier for them to help you  :Smile:

----------

Lija

----------


## milanie

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
ornate
2----please include a photo of the frog 

3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure

4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
18X24X12
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
one
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
No
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
No
8----what is the typical humidity level
70%
9----what temperature is maintained
76-80F
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
heat lights, heat pad
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
day and night lights
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
water is changed every two or three days. The bedding is changed every two months. 
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
Spring water from grocery store
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
eco earth
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
Today. a nightcrawler dipped with mineral oil
17---have you found poop lately
two weeks ago
18---how often is the frog fed
twice a week
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
nightcrawlers
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
use bowl or tweezer 
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
one year
27---how long have you owned the frog
11 months
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet
0.2ml mineral oil

----------


## milanie

He seemed a little stressful in the bath yesterday. So I didn't bath him today. Instead, I feed him a tiny nightcrawler dipped with a little mineral oil. If he doesn't poop, I will bath him again tomorrow. The bump on his right side is so obvious. I am worried about him so much. Is it the time to take him to a vent?

----------


## Paul

When you say dipped it makes me cringe. I hope dipped means one or 2 drops of mineral oil... That stuff needs to be used sparingly as well.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

You're not supposed to give them food with the mineral oil. Remember its a laxative. Don't give him anymore mineral oil.

His bath should be around 80°F. You can gently massage his side in small circles to help stimulate him defecate.

Continue soaks. He will be stressed so you will need to be patient.

----------


## AKFROG

You need to cover both sides and the back of the enclosure with artificial plants.  I can see why "he" is stressed out.

----------

